# Aristocracy



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 17, 2021)

Nice dog.....


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 17, 2021)

Nice shot!


----------



## Warhorse (Aug 18, 2021)

Yep, a royal looking dog indeed!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 18, 2021)

Cheers gentlemen!


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 18, 2021)

I had hair like that in '78!


----------

